# Heat Intolerance



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My girl is VERY intolerant of the heat. 

I do think it varies from dog to dog. A friend recently lost a golden that would walk and walk then lounge in full sun during our 100+ days, but her new pup is just the opposite and can't stand it - they con her into walking farther by suggesting a visit to various dogs down the road. In fact, when I stopped by their house today she only put her muzzle out the dog door to bark a few times...by the time I got inside she was already back on the floor vent. 

Both are much better in fall and winter and will stay out for extended periods.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Toby displayed severe heat intolerance last summer and it wasn't normal for him at all. I was so worried, scheduled a vet visit and she scheduled an echo cardiogram to check things out. While we were at it we scheduled an abdominal sonogram at the same time because we just lost Barkley to hemangiosarcoma and that was in the back of my mind. There were some other things going on with him--weight loss, really soft stools, throwing up in the mornings. In short he was a health mess. We also did a thyroid absorption test at the same time.

Our results revealed two possible causes for the heat intolerance:
1. His thyroid levels plummeted, even though he was on medication and I was religious in dosing. 
2. The echocardiogram revealed slight heart valve regurgitation. 

We also found an enlarged lymph node in the intestinal area but we think that turned out to be related to something else discovered a few weeks later during the summer--a cobalmin/folate deficiency and SIBO diagnosis.

We started treating him with increased and modified thyroid dosing/timing and we also started giving him cobalamin supplements. We really didn't address the heart valve regurgitation but I was told we need to monitor that periodically. 

Long story short, he improved over the course of last summer (slowly) and this summer he is doing much better, despite the record heat and our reduced exercising for him due to the month of 100+ temperatures.

If you are worried and you don't think it's strictly related to the excessively hot summer temperatures, I would suggest a thyroid panel, or a retest/absorption test, and a veterinary exam for a thorough work up, and possible echo cardiogram if you vet thinks it might be helpful.

I hope you can get some answers. The worry is awful.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> ...We also found an enlarged lymph node in the intestinal area but we think that turned out to be related to something else discovered a few weeks later during the summer-*-a cobalmin/folate deficiency and SIBO diagnosis*.
> 
> 
> ...If you are worried and you don't think it's strictly related to the excessively hot summer temperatures, I would suggest a thyroid panel, or *a retest/absorption test*, and a veterinary exam for a thorough work up, and possible echo cardiogram if you vet thinks it might be helpful.
> ...


Is the absorption test what diagnosed the folate/cobalmin and SIBO? I'm not familiar with that test. Trying to stack the deck in my favor when talking to the vet in the future!  Thanks! 

edit: "We also did a thyroid absorption test at the same time." Lordy, the heat is causing me to not read carefully! So....nevermind the questions. Sorry about that!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

GinnyinPA--

Has Ben lived in AZ recently, or spent any deal of time there in the last year?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Unless there is a medical or age issue, I think heat tolerance varies from dog to dog just like people. Hank heads for the shade where as my friend's dog will lie out on the pavement in the sun. I love the heat but hear people all day long complaining about it.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> GinnyinPA--
> 
> Has Ben lived in AZ recently, or spent any deal of time there in the last year?


No - as far as I know, he hasn't been exposed to Valley Fever. We got him from West Virginia.


----------



## RESCUE Dad (May 19, 2014)

I learned from the _Golden Retriever for Dummies_ book that frozen, low sodium, (60 cents a can) broth can be diluted in refrigerator dishes and frozen. Then we hit them with a hammer to make mouth size pieces for Teddy.








​
With no calories, Teddy can have as many as he wants. It is also a good way to stall him when he is hungry, and his food is a couple hours off.


----------



## RESCUE Dad (May 19, 2014)

Teddy is up to two or three frozen treats a day, cost about 45 cents.​


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max and I don't walk when it's hotter than 75 degrees. He will pull me to the shade, and pant like he's never going to stop.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> Max and I don't walk when it's hotter than 75 degrees. He will pull me to the shade, and pant like he's never going to stop.


Just had this talk with my vet a couple of days ago. I stopped Griffin's daytime walks during July and August and our vet is very happy I did. We only walk him if we are up before 6:00 AM (rare) or else after 7:30 PM, when it is below 75 degrees. He was ready to trot off with a dogwalker at 2 PM in late June in the 80's, but he has no sense. The vet said that is how dogs "go down". Without warning while walking along with no sense and giving no clues that they are in distress (except perhaps the lolling tongue and panting).

She said she almost stopped someone walking a black dog on asphalt at noon in the heat the other day to ask if s/he didn't know the dog was in danger and getting burned paws...but stopped herself. He's been managing a 30 minute walk in the evening with my daughter almost every night. It has been relatively cool so far at around 8 PM, and he may miss some walks later in the summer if it gets hotter, but I don't want him dead...and from his panting I can imagine him dying.

NewfieMom


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

NewfieMom said:


> Just had this talk with my vet a couple of days ago. I stopped Griffin's daytime walks during July and August and our vet is very happy I did. We only walk him if we are up before 6:00 AM (rare) or else after 7:30 PM, when it is below 75 degrees. He was ready to trot off with a dogwalker at 2 PM in late June in the 80's, but he has no sense. The vet said that is how dogs "go down". Without warning while walking along with no sense and giving no clues that they are in distress (except perhaps the lolling tongue and panting).
> 
> She said she almost stopped someone walking a black dog on asphalt at noon in the heat the other day to ask if s/he didn't know the dog was in danger and getting burned paws...but stopped herself. He's been managing a 30 minute walk in the evening with my daughter almost every night. It has been relatively cool so far at around 8 PM, and he may miss some walks later in the summer if it gets hotter, but I don't want him dead...and from his panting I can imagine him dying.
> 
> NewfieMom


Thank you. I've wondered if I'm just being overprotective - but he seems just as content with a half hour of hard play with me (we wrestle a lot, and I have the bruises to prove it!) inside in the a/c as with a daily walk. Like you, we go in the evening - we're not morning people here - and when I can't do that, we just play.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> Thank you. I've wondered if I'm just being overprotective - but he seems just as content with a half hour of hard play with me (we wrestle a lot, and I have the bruises to prove it!) inside in the a/c as with a daily walk. Like you, we go in the evening - we're not morning people here - and when I can't do that, we just play.


You are my kind of dog-mom!!!

My daughter and Griffin were out for over 45 minutes last night and I got worried because it was full dark long before they came home. I was not at all concerned about heat or exertion. It wasn't too hot and Griffin had been going on very brisk 45 minute walks right up until the end of June, so he was in shape (as long as he wasn't too warm). The neighborhood is very safe plus Griffin is a great deterrent to crime at 145 pounds!

I was worried simply because they were late and because he is a black dog and daughter was dressed in black. They had left when it was light and I didn't want them hit by a car. (Yes, there are sidewalks, but I was afraid about crossing streets.)

It turned out that Griffin had really taken my daughter for a walk, and would have taken her on an even longer one if she she hadn't absolutely insisted on returning home. He apparently wanted to explore every road upon which he had ever walked! I was happy that he was in good shape! But, as I have said, his judgement cannot be allowed to be the prevailing judgement of the household!

NewfieMom


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My Neeko & Molson cant tolerate the heat either....they will be two in Sept. and they do not like walking in the heat.... I limit their walks to a 1/4 mile when its 90 degrees....and we go after the sun goes down, and before 8 am...even out back in the yard, they run for the gazebo, when that doesnt work, we have to put them in the house.... My Nitro & Nash would lay in the heat 24/7 if given the chance....I guess all dogs are different...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Brinkley is not a big fan of the heat either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

